# Show us and tell us about your Greyhounds/Lurchers/Whippets



## McQuillanX2 (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello all , just wonder how many of us keep Greyhounds/Lurchers/Whippets.
I think there really loyal dogs.
I own a 9 month old bitch.
The breeding is *Deerhound Greyhound X Collie Greyhound*
She will be worked along with my ferrets. :2thumb:
Meet Ruby


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

just call her a lurcher like everyone else will. saves arguements.


----------



## LiquidOnyx (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful dog! 

Here's my little lurcher, Darlene, the beddie x whippet;






































Lurcher/whippet/greyhounds are my favorite dogs, so I'll be stalking this post.


----------



## McQuillanX2 (Oct 29, 2009)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> just call her a lurcher like everyone else will. saves arguements.


what is there to argue about?
im stating my dogs breed - the breed of my dog makes it a lurcher


----------



## McQuillanX2 (Oct 29, 2009)

LiquidOnyx said:


> Beautiful dog!
> 
> Here's my little lurcher, Darlene, the beddie x whippet;
> 
> ...


haha i love the 3rd pic !!!!!
a really nice example of a beddy whippet :no1:


----------



## McQuillanX2 (Oct 29, 2009)

any one else


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I have a 8 year old whippet x ridgeback (we think!) called Tyler. He is brilliant :flrt:


----------



## kitkat_ (Aug 26, 2009)

I have a "Bull lurcher" Staff x Whippet. He was a rescue and used to hate all other dogs, gets on with most dogs he meets now though except for staffs. Although he occasionally tries to catch the rats and guinea pigs he is usually good with them now, loves trying to get the foxes and squirells though lol. I love him to bits and will probably get a retired greyhound or two when I can get more dogs. They are great :flrt:

Here is my Billy boy

*
IMG_3901 by Kaytie92, on Flickr


IMG_3866 by Kaytie92, on Flickr


IMG_3890 by Kaytie92, on Flickr
*


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

just got this pup tuesday, Wraith 19.7.11 : victory:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics-pictures/762290-new-pup-pics-vid.html

a real lurcher is a sighthound cross sheepdog


----------



## urbanhippie (Mar 20, 2009)

Here's our Chrissie. Ex racing greyhound.


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

urbanhippie said:


> Here's our Chrissie. Ex racing greyhound.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


it doest chew the fury bed?:lol2:


----------



## urbanhippie (Mar 20, 2009)

JPP said:


> it doest chew the fury bed?:lol2:


No, she loves it. She snuggles it. 

She rips up everything else though! I've lost count of all the toys she's 'killed' and spread the contents round the house and garden. She steals shoes too. Never chews them though. Just stashes them in her bed. Weird creature :lol2:


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

urbanhippie said:


> No, she loves it. She snuggles it.
> 
> She rips up everything else though! I've lost count of all the toys she's 'killed' and spread the contents round the house and garden. She steals shoes too. Never chews them though. Just stashes them in her bed. Weird creature :lol2:



mine stole a tea towel and left it outside , weirdos


----------



## urbanhippie (Mar 20, 2009)

JPP said:


> mine stole a tea towel and left it outside , weirdos


Mine steals washing up sponges and socks too. Little thief.


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

McQuillanX2 said:


> Hello all , just wonder how many of us keep Greyhounds/Lurchers/Whippets.
> I think there really loyal dogs.
> I own a 9 month old bitch.
> The breeding is *Deerhound Greyhound X Collie Greyhound*
> ...


have i seen these pics on the hunting life forum? shes a cracker


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Rebel, my ex racer 









Really need to get some new pics...

Rebel racing...
FridayDogs

His page on greyhound data....
Greyhound Race and Breeding

My big pal :flrt:


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

bobby said:


> Rebel, my ex racer
> image
> 
> Really need to get some new pics...
> ...


rebel without a cause


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

JPP said:


> rebel without a cause


:lol2:
He's about as far away from a Rebel as a dog could be, one dirty look and he stops whatever he's doing :lol2:


----------



## Queen&MadamX (Apr 18, 2008)

I have a saluki x whippet she is a pain in the backside but I love her to pieces.... Will put pics up asap....

I will never live without a lurcher now


----------



## McQuillanX2 (Oct 29, 2009)

JPP said:


> have i seen these pics on the hunting life forum? shes a cracker


Yeah you will of done haha, whats your user?
yu also have a cracking pup, atb


----------



## McQuillanX2 (Oct 29, 2009)

bobby said:


> Rebel, my ex racer
> image
> 
> Really need to get some new pics...
> ...


stunning, i love greyhounds met a nice blue ex racer the other day in town stunning girl


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

McQuillanX2 said:


> Yeah you will of done haha, whats your user?
> yu also have a cracking pup, atb


jamo on thl and cheers


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

bobby said:


> Rebel, my ex racer
> image
> 
> Really need to get some new pics...
> ...


he's stunning, i miss having a lanky hound.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

the best dog i've ever known, this is Cole, he was my first dog and i'll never have another like him ever.










Cole and Brunson my xdobermann/dane both gone but never forgotten










i have more pictures somewhere but i'd need to go hunting for them. i miss my boys


----------



## Queen&MadamX (Apr 18, 2008)

sorry about size!!!

these are the only pics i have on this comp...

she has the bandage on as she completely tore her cruciate and cartalidge at 4 months...


----------



## McQuillanX2 (Oct 29, 2009)

Queen&MadamX said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> ...


beautiful dog , shame about the injury. Its a saluki or saluki cross im guessing ?


----------



## Queen&MadamX (Apr 18, 2008)

McQuillanX2 said:


> beautiful dog , shame about the injury. Its a saluki or saluki cross im guessing ?


saluki x whippet but she is tall she is now just over a year full of beans accident prone but love her so much her personality covers her vet bills lol..

has anyone else got a "adhd" dog??


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Here's my old girl (Collie x Whippet) who is nearly 15.










Now the Greyhounds.

My baby at 3 years old


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










My big black boy (who is now much more grey in the face & chest).










This is my oldest Greyhound, 10 1/2 who i have shown (pic taken at Crufts)










This one is nearly 9 & was our first racer (failed one at that!!!).










This one shares the same birthday with my black boy


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

thought id post this here too aswell as the frown thread

come home from work to find my dad in a mess and the puppy has had his skin ripped open
he said the pup was screaming and trying to jump out the pen when he was cooking and bullet got hold of his skin, bullet got a little cut on his cheek i dont know whats gone on but it looks like hes caught the soft skin and its torn, then maybe pup bit back and hes bit his leg but really wont ever know, all i know for certain is the pup is in the vets getting stiched up and they are gonna see how it holds as the area moves alot


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

Queen&MadamX said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> ...


what a beautiful face :flrt:


----------



## Queen&MadamX (Apr 18, 2008)

annabel said:


> what a beautiful face :flrt:


Thank you she is stunning.. she was the only one from her litter that looked like her... the rest were short haired and red... she is one in million


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

annabel said:


> what a beautiful face :flrt:


Yeah she's gorgeous, must make you really jealous.....that dog's probably eaten things that look better than your dog :flrt:


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

Gorgeous sighthounds everyone :flrt:

I have not long been a sighthound owner so loving this thread...this is my 8mth old whippet Tia. She is a cheeky sweetheart and ive found her to be a very easy dog to add to the family.


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

A few of my greyhound Dylan.
He's settled in great, even if he is a little special.......! He woke us up in the early hours the other night freaking out at a small Bonsai tree.... Won't go out for a wee in the rain. And wees on his own front legs. Good job he's cute!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice dog....good shot of him running too, folk don't realise how big they are....awesome colour 

Rebel pees on his paws too


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

bobby said:


> Nice dog....good shot of him running too, folk don't realise how big they are....awesome colour
> 
> Rebel pees on his paws too


Thanks, he's actually small for a dog. The trainer fed him bitch portions, but don't tell Dylan!

How do you remedy the wee situation lol? I decided the hose pipe was too mean in winter. So now there are cucumber scented wipes ready by the door. Maybe I should just make him some wellies...


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

RedGex said:


> Thanks, he's actually small for a dog. The trainer fed him bitch portions, but don't tell Dylan!
> 
> How do you remedy the wee situation lol? I decided the hose pipe was too mean in winter. So now there are cucumber scented wipes ready by the door. Maybe I should just make him some wellies...


its a ery common greyhound trait unfortunately.. i was always convinced they did it on purpose so i'd have to wash their legs all the time lol its worse when its a dog with white legs... yellow isn't a nice colour


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> its a ery common greyhound trait unfortunately.. i was always convinced they did it on purpose so i'd have to wash their legs all the time lol its worse when its a dog with white legs... yellow isn't a nice colour


Yup its luminous, he has white feet and a bit up the backs of his 'ankles' and they glow yellow :gasp:
I try and attract his attention to turn and look at me, hoping it will aim him off to the side lol. Doesn't work though...


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

I use wipes too and wash his legs in a bucket every couple of days.....if I had a hose I'd be hosing him regardless of the weather 

He starts of ok when he's peeing....then he gets lazy and puts his leg back down.....although sometimes he doesn't even bother lifting it at all....once he was peeing right through his front legs then noticed he was peeing on a sandwich crust....ended up peeing all over his face as he tried to eat it....was tempted to leave him there :whistling2:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm lucky my boy doesn't pee on his front legs :2thumb:. I know many who do though & their owners have to wash them down each time they come back from walks :whistling2:.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

corny girl said:


> I'm lucky my boy doesn't pee on his front legs :2thumb:. I know many who do though & their owners have to wash them down each time they come back from walks :whistling2:.


I'm thinking of just fitting a catheter. Would suit him as he wouldn't need to get out of bed....if I find him a feeding tube he'll be in his element...


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

bobby said:


> I use wipes too and wash his legs in a bucket every couple of days.....if I had a hose I'd be hosing him regardless of the weather
> 
> He starts of ok when he's peeing....then he gets lazy and puts his leg back down.....although sometimes he doesn't even bother lifting it at all....once he was peeing right through his front legs then noticed he was peeing on a sandwich crust....ended up peeing all over his face as he tried to eat it....was tempted to leave him there :whistling2:


Dylan runs from the hose, I literally have to carry him to it :gasp: The wipes are much less effort on my part!



corny girl said:


> I'm lucky my boy doesn't pee on his front legs :2thumb:. I know many who do though & their owners have to wash them down each time they come back from walks :whistling2:.


All the leg weeing confessions are coming out now I have Dylan and there's no going back! Why did no-one mention it before!!! I'd have gone for one with stumpy short legs! He's not weed on his face yet, but he's come close. Luckily he has a white chin and neck so I can check that too : victory:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

RedGex said:


> Dylan runs from the hose, I literally have to carry him to it :gasp: The wipes are much less effort on my part!
> 
> 
> 
> All the leg weeing confessions are coming out now I have Dylan and there's no going back! Why did no-one mention it before!!! I'd have gone for one with stumpy short legs! He's not weed on his face yet, but he's come close. Luckily he has a white chin and neck so I can check that too : victory:


Yeah....no one mentioned the weeing to me either.....or the farts....could strip wallpaper... 

Just tie him up and hose him, the RSPCA love that kinda thing :lol2:


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

bobby said:


> Yeah....no one mentioned the weeing to me either.....or the farts....could strip wallpaper...
> 
> Just tie him up and hose him, the RSPCA love that kinda thing :lol2:


Dear god the farts. Its like you are actually choking on something solid. He does noisy ones too :gasp:

He has another habit that does my head in but I don't want to put off prospective greyhound owners any more so will save that for another time.

However, when he sighs and huffs and his cheeks do that hrrpphhh thing, and when he sits waiting for his dinner and blows bubbles out the side of his lips, I think awww, and have to forgive him for his minging side :2thumb:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

RedGex said:


> Dear god the farts. Its like you are actually choking on something solid. He does noisy ones too :gasp:
> 
> He has another habit that does my head in but I don't want to put off prospective greyhound owners any more so will save that for another time.
> 
> However, when he sighs and huffs and his cheeks do that hrrpphhh thing, and when he sits waiting for his dinner and blows bubbles out the side of his lips, I think awww, and have to forgive him for his minging side :2thumb:


Yeah, the cheek thing is cute :flrt:
Rebel doesn't blow bubbles 
he does copy you if you bark/growl/snap your jaws though :2thumb:


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

bobby said:


> Yeah, the cheek thing is cute :flrt:
> Rebel doesn't blow bubbles
> he does copy you if you bark/growl/snap your jaws though :2thumb:


Oh Dylan doesn't do that :sad: He howls back though! You have to work for it though. The neighbours must think we are mad. 










And he does 'paw' at every given opportunity. He plonks it on the little dogs if they're sat next to him. And if no-one else is available he gives it to the wall.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

RedGex said:


> Oh Dylan doesn't do that :sad: He howls back though! You have to work for it though. The neighbours must think we are mad.
> 
> image
> 
> And he does 'paw' at every given opportunity. He plonks it on the little dogs if they're sat next to him. And if no-one else is available he gives it to the wall.


:flrt:

Yeah, Rebel will bark back and do his jaw snapping thing no problem....you have to work for growling and howling though :lol2:

He almost never gives a paw, certainly not on command anyway.....he does hit smaller dogs with his paw but that's him throwing his weight around :whip:


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

bobby said:


> :flrt:
> 
> Yeah, Rebel will bark back and do his jaw snapping thing no problem....you have to work for growling and howling though :lol2:
> 
> He almost never gives a paw, certainly not on command anyway.....he does hit smaller dogs with his paw but that's him throwing his weight around :whip:


Have you seen the episode of 'Friends' where Phoebe goes jogging?! Thats what dylan looks like when he shakes :lol2:

Do you think we are endearing greyhounds to people or putting them off... :whistling2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

RedGex said:


> Have you seen the episode of 'Friends' where Phoebe goes jogging?! Thats what dylan looks like when he shakes :lol2:
> 
> Do you think we are endearing greyhounds to people or putting them off... :whistling2:


Dunno, wouldn't worry about it......as soon as they meet one they'll be sold :flrt:

Never seen that episode :hmm:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

bobby said:


> Yeah....no one mentioned the weeing to me either.....or the farts....could strip wallpaper...
> 
> Just tie him up and hose him, the RSPCA love that kinda thing :lol2:





RedGex said:


> Dear god the farts. Its like you are actually choking on something solid. He does noisy ones too :gasp:
> 
> He has another habit that does my head in but I don't want to put off prospective greyhound owners any more so will save that for another time.
> 
> However, when he sighs and huffs and his cheeks do that hrrpphhh thing, and when he sits waiting for his dinner and blows bubbles out the side of his lips, I think awww, and have to forgive him for his minging side :2thumb:



You 2 are soooooooo lucky just having one Greyhound :whistling2:. I have 5 & if you think the smell is bad from one Greyhound's farts then please feel for me with the 5 of them farting . Some days there are no farts which is good but other days the smell almost knocks you out :gasp:.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

corny girl said:


> You 2 are soooooooo lucky just having one Greyhound :whistling2:. I have 5 & if you think the smell is bad from one Greyhound's farts then please feel for me with the 5 of them farting . Some days there are no farts which is good but other days the smell almost knocks you out :gasp:.


Dunno how you manage....Rebel sleeps in my room (not on the bed, he's not suicidal :flrt and the smell can be horrific.....


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

what do you feed your dogs as mine doesnt smell bad? he did at first he was on dry food


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

i've been thinking about my next dog when dexter goes, cant make my mind up, theres a short list of breeds i really want and greys are on it


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> i've been thinking about my next dog when dexter goes, cant make my mind up, theres a short list of breeds i really want and greys are on it


whats the short list?


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

JPP said:


> whats the short list?


well the short, short list would be greyhound/lurcher, dobermann, staffy or rottweiler going with the breeds i have most knowledge on. after that it's breeds i'd like but haven't yet owned like german shepherds, akitas, bull mastiffs etc

i prefer short haired breeds but i could possibly maybe have a medium - long haired dog providing they weren't too high maintenance. theres a long list of breeds i'd like but they get narrowed down when i think about it. 

the only problem is that the OH isn't so font of greyhounds


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

:lol2:


Evilshiddenclaws said:


> well the short, short list would be greyhound/lurcher, dobermann, staffy or rottweiler going with the breeds i have most knowledge on. after that it's breeds i'd like but haven't yet owned like german shepherds, akitas, bull mastiffs etc
> 
> i prefer short haired breeds but i could possibly maybe have a medium - long haired dog providing they weren't too high maintenance. theres a long list of breeds i'd like but they get narrowed down when i think about it.
> 
> the only problem is that the OH isn't so font of greyhounds


then get a lurcher and say its only 1/8th grey :2thumb:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> well the short, short list would be greyhound/lurcher, dobermann, staffy or rottweiler going with the breeds i have most knowledge on. after that it's breeds i'd like but haven't yet owned like german shepherds, akitas, bull mastiffs etc
> 
> i prefer short haired breeds but i could possibly maybe have a medium - long haired dog providing they weren't too high maintenance. theres a long list of breeds i'd like but they get narrowed down when i think about it.
> 
> the only problem is that the OH isn't so font of greyhounds



Get rid of the OH :2thumb:, then get your Greyhound :lol2:.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

JPP said:


> :lol2:
> 
> then get a lurcher and say its only 1/8th grey :2thumb:





corny girl said:


> Get rid of the OH :2thumb:, then get your Greyhound :lol2:.


we'll see we're in no rush to get another dog, if i got my way we'd be saving up the money to buy a rottweiler puppy from a certain line that i like but if we chose not to get a puppy then i might get my greyhound/lurcher. hell, enough of them turn up in the kennels i work at, i always wanna take them home


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Well you won't go wrong with a Greyhound or a Lurcher :2thumb:. I won't have any other breeds now, even though i'd love a Rottie (hubby loves them too). I just love my Greyhounds & my old Lurcher :flrt:.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

corny girl said:


> Well you won't go wrong with a Greyhound or a Lurcher :2thumb:. I won't have any other breeds now, even though i'd love a Rottie (hubby loves them too). I just love my Greyhounds & my old Lurcher :flrt:.


i have the biggest soft spot for greys. breaks my heart each time one comes in as a stray, you can tell straight away that they've just been dumped. but after having dexter i dont think i could be without a rottie


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

this blackberry cam is soso at night some are crap focus








































thought he was chasing the rabbit into wonderland here :lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

JPP said:


> this blackberry cam is soso at night some are crap focus
> image
> image
> image
> ...


We'll see how well that goes down in here :lol2:

Dogs are looking good mate :no1:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

JPP said:


> this blackberry cam is soso at night some are crap focus
> image
> image
> image
> ...


love the way your bully is eyeing up the rabbit, my Ally was an ace bunny catcher, but she'd chew them up and eat them if i didnt take them from her and there's no way i'd get away with hanging one in front of her lol


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> love the way your bully is eyeing up the rabbit, my Ally was an ace bunny catcher, but she'd chew them up and eat them if i didnt take them from her and there's no way i'd get away with hanging one in front of her lol


he pulled it down, well half of it :Na_Na_Na_Na:
so my rabbit skin training toy wont be as big as i wanted :lol2:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

JPP said:


> he pulled it down, well half of it :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> so my rabbit skin training toy wont be as big as i wanted :lol2:


ach well, by the look on his face you can just see it happening :lol2:

poor dexter was never quick enough to catch them, but then he never did try lol


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Think if Rebel got one he'd take off running and hide until he'd eaten it :lol2:

Then he'd probably be too thick to find me again...


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> ach well, by the look on his face you can just see it happening :lol2:
> 
> poor dexter was never quick enough to catch them, but then he never did try lol


that wasnt caught he doesnt really pay attention to rabbits, chases for 10 strides sometimes then has a piss :bash:
hoping he will catch on when the pup starts showing his grafting to him:2thumb:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

bobby said:


> Think if Rebel got one he'd take off running and hide until he'd eaten it :lol2:
> 
> Then he'd probably be too thick to find me again...


lmao he sounds like a proper brainy one 

ally sometimes tried to eat them really fast so it'd be gone before she got back to me but she usually threw it back up when she tried so it didnt happen often, silly bunny that she was


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> lmao he sounds like a proper brainy one
> 
> ally sometimes tried to eat them really fast so it'd be gone before she got back to me but she usually threw it back up when she tried so it didnt happen often, silly bunny that she was


He's an idiot....I love him but he's special.....


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

bobby said:


> He's an idiot....I love him but he's special.....


my dobermann/dane was like that, nothing but air between his ears but he was a great nitwit. loved him to pieces, had a head like a brick though, insisted on trying to break me nose every time i would bend down.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> my dobermann/dane was like that, nothing but air between his ears but he was a great nitwit. loved him to pieces, had a head like a brick though, insisted on trying to break me nose every time i would bend down.


haha, he's not too bad with that, when he gets you he does it good but it doesn't happen often :lol2:

The Rotti was terrible for it....thought he'd broken my nose once :lol2:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

bobby said:


> haha, he's not too bad with that, when he gets you he does it good but it doesn't happen often :lol2:
> 
> The Rotti was terrible for it....thought he'd broken my nose once :lol2:


ally did it occasionally but the amount of times brunson had me in tears thinking he had actually broken my nose was ridiculous. dumb dog used to run at 100MPH and had the worst habit of charging straight for you and instead if stopping or running past you he'd feel the need to plough you right off yer feet, the dog was a calamity! if he wasnt breaking my nose he was trying to break my tail bone!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> ally did it occasionally but the amount of times brunson had me in tears thinking he had actually broken my nose was ridiculous. dumb dog used to run at 100MPH and had the worst habit of charging straight for you and instead if stopping or running past you he'd feel the need to plough you right off yer feet, the dog was a calamity! if he wasnt breaking my nose he was trying to break my tail bone!


Ouch! Don't fancy him running right through me...
He's much stronger than I'd ever have given a grey credit for before I had one...if I lay on-top of him he can throw me off quite easily..

He charges up and stops right infront of you....occasionally he'll bang his head off my bad knee if he decides to throw himself at my feet (a favourite?).....if he gets the right spot I'm in agony for days (one of the screws is a little sensitive :lol2. Glad he always stops....I'd hate to have to kill him :whistling2:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

bobby said:


> Ouch! Don't fancy him running right through me...
> He's much stronger than I'd ever have given a grey credit for before I had one...if I lay on-top of him he can throw me off quite easily..
> 
> He charges up and stops right infront of you....occasionally he'll bang his head off my bad knee if he decides to throw himself at my feet (a favourite?).....if he gets the right spot I'm in agony for days (one of the screws is a little sensitive :lol2. Glad he always stops....I'd hate to have to kill him :whistling2:


head butting my knee was something i got used to, dogs do it all the time at work, they like running straight into my shins as well. my shins are bruised tae hell


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I have had a few incidents at the kennels where a Greyhound has charged in & i thought i'd broken my nose (had a few black eyes too :whistling2. But i still love the breed & wouldn't change that :2thumb:.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

corny girl said:


> I have had a few incidents at the kennels where a Greyhound has charged in & i thought i'd broken my nose (had a few black eyes too :whistling2. But i still love the breed & wouldn't change that :2thumb:.


They're lovely dogs... though I got my first scar off a grey... manic creature was jumping around like a hummingbird on crack and dug his claws right into my arm! He was a beautiful boy, though.
They're a lot bigger than what I thought! And when they come barreling towards you at full pelt, it's somewhat a butt-clenching moment! :lol2:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Ophexis said:


> They're lovely dogs... though I got my first scar off a grey... manic creature was jumping around like a hummingbird on crack and dug his claws right into my arm! He was a beautiful boy, though.
> They're a lot bigger than what I thought! And when they come barreling towards you at full pelt, it's somewhat a butt-clenching moment! :lol2:



If you stand still they will avoid you, it's when you move that you are likely to get injured :2thumb:. When we were racing it was fun at the pick up when you have 6 Greyhounds running towards you :whistling2:. If you stay still they know you are there & will run past you. At the kennels we have big paddocks that they run in, i love playing with a beautiful Blue dog as he'll just run round & round the paddock. So long as i watch where he is & judge when i move i'm fine as he then knows where i am :2thumb:.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

corny girl said:


> If you stand still they will avoid you, it's when you move that you are likely to get injured :2thumb:. When we were racing it was fun at the pick up when you have 6 Greyhounds running towards you :whistling2:. If you stay still they know you are there & will run past you. At the kennels we have big paddocks that they run in, i love playing with a beautiful Blue dog as he'll just run round & round the paddock. So long as i watch where he is & judge when i move i'm fine as he then knows where i am :2thumb:.


rubbish! standing still made me into a skittle at a bowling rink, damned dod would plough right through me, thought he'd broken my leg once, idiot animal that he was, i used to have to stand dead still til he got close enough then side step so i kept my legs intact lmao i miss him so much, i'll take a bruised tail bone anyday to get him back :flrt:


----------



## kirstie rose (Mar 8, 2009)

hes our 2yr old Whippet Indy as a baby
http://i635.photobucket.com/albums/uu74/small-sexy/luke-indy.jpg?t=1267619566

and as he is now
http://i635.photobucket.com/albums/uu74/small-sexy/d675624b.jpg?t=1319818135
http://i635.photobucket.com/albums/uu74/small-sexy/2cb7cdc2.jpg?t=1319818132
http://i635.photobucket.com/albums/uu74/small-sexy/f06daa87.jpg?t=1319818139
http://i635.photobucket.com/albums/uu74/small-sexy/ef5e5c3b.jpg?t=1319818142
http://i635.photobucket.com/albums/uu74/small-sexy/049dde13.jpg?t=1319818145


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

kirstie rose said:


> hes our 2yr old Whippet Indy as a baby
> http://i635.photobucket.com/albums/uu74/small-sexy/luke-indy.jpg?t=1267619566
> 
> and as he is now
> ...


he's gorgeous :flrt:

looks just like the little whippet cross that lives a couple doors down from me.


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

This is our darling muppet Bella 

Took my mum 21 years to convince my dad that we needed a dog in the family!!

We got her when she was 12weeks old from the Newbury Dogs Trust  

We were told that the female was a collie or collie x whippet and the male was a greyhound that managed to sneak in. The female and her 7 pups were dumped at the shelter. The pups were all named after the 7 dwarves and Bella was "happy".

As a puppy aged about 13 weeks:


















And as she is now  :


















Bella and her spotty dotty greyhound friend, Bonnie!


















The photos of Belz and Bonz really show the difference between a real Grey. Bella is a big girl but still much shorter and stockier than areal greyhound!

Some daft old bat that lives in the village here and has a greyhound really upset my mum because she turned around and told my mum that "bella was disgustingly overweight and in poor condition and untrained"!!

I was furious, my mum was really upset! Bella isnt built like a greyhound, she will never be so tall and skinny looking! And for not well trained? We dont need to put her on the lead to walk her as she walks to heel and heels on command, she knows when we say "hup" she hops up onto the grass verge and waits for the car to pass. She sits, waits, shakes both paws and does high five too! Oh and she knows 'kisses' too LOL

I'd love to say she is really intelligent!! But its a little bit of a disaster mix! The collie means she learns tricks really well... the greyhound just makes her a huge idiot of a dog LOL

She was the first to learn to sit in puppy classes (with 3 collies, 2 labs, 2 weimeranas and some ratty little things) though the instructor did point out she looked like a ridiculous frog when she tried to sit!

But if she sees a rabbit... she will run like the wind... straight past it when it calmly side steps and sits munching grass as i amble past...

The dog is a complete spanner LOL i dont think we can live without her now... the whole family revolves around her, my mum got a job doing gardening etc so Bella can go with her, she got a new car that she hates but the dog fits in, holidays are all in this country and dog friendly... we 'borrow' neighbours dogs to make walk time more fun (i keep suggesting that 2 dogs isnt much harder than 1...)

God i love this dog!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

both are really pretty :2thumb:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Moogloo said:


> This is our darling muppet Bella
> 
> Took my mum 21 years to convince my dad that we needed a dog in the family!!
> 
> ...




Bella is gorgeous, i'd say she has a bit of bull in her looking at her build :whistling2:.


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Neh, if you saw her in the flesh you wouldn't think so, it's just all my photos make her look more stocky than she is, to look at she is a real pointy dog with collie melty brown eyes and bench whippet ears, besides, they know she is out of a ex racer grey and a very lanky collie that might have had grey or whippet in it, the female died I think and all pups had kc poor mites


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

really good foot warmer and easily curls up for storage :lol2:


----------

